# What watch do you wear in the kitchen



## justacook415 (Aug 21, 2014)

I stopped wearing a watch in the kitchen because the ones I've had have broke after about a year, and has been uncomfortable to wear. But now I often find myself checking out my phone to see what time it is. 

What watch works for you?


----------



## chooby (May 9, 2012)

Casio F-91W, dirt cheap and durable. It's been running for 2 years, I rarely take it off. The strap broke once but the replacement was inexpensive.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Theres actually an interesting previous thread on this topic....

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/74999/what-watch-do-you-wear-in-the-professional-kitchen


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

My   trusty Citizen Echo


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

Casio Gshock, has lasted me the last 6 years.


----------

